# Chainsaw Milling in Tennessee?



## WadePatton (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, I finally made it over to a fellow's place just down the road to talk about milling. I was going on rumors that he has an 088 for milling. 

What did I see when I pulled in the drive? A monster red oak log. He wasn't home, but his wife confirmed that he indeed mills lumber and makes furniture--and a cabin at the lake. MOF he has moved his workshop to the lake...

So I left my number and got directions to the cabin. I also measured the SMALL end of the oak log. It's an ovalized 52x36 about 10 feet long. I didn't check the length. Maybe I'll get to help him whittle that one down to size. Then I artta know if CSM'ing is for me.

ANYbody else in middle TN working with a CSM? My local saw-guy said he's interested, but knows of noone local doing it. And we'd both like to see a bit of the actual work involved before spending bucks on the setup.

Well, I did buy a Haddon--I figure I can use it in conjunction with an Alaskan type later. Still not sure if I want to build my own or buy. And up in the air about double powerheads. Thinking--I'll get the 36" Alaskan and then build a 50-60 incher for the double--if I go that far... 

I saw some ruined wood yesterday--probably 6-8 feet across cut into 12-18" cookies and discarded. That's flippin' huge for around here--woulda been nice to have had a whack at it with a big mill. Wow this coffee is strong stuff!:rockn:


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 22, 2007)

Chestnut.

That's right. Pre-blight sunk in the river--and recovered just recently. I talked to a guy yesterday who slabbed out a large Chestnut recovered from the Tennessee river. I knew that ancient wood was sometimes recovered out of swamps, but didn't know that a river could hold such treasures.

They slabbed it with what he called a "Bailey's Slabber" with a 30-horse Deutz powerhead. mmmmmm diesel power.

Found a "slabber" at Bailey's--is that the same thing?

Anyhoo, this guy is a master woodworker--reportedly has done furniture for the Governor. So I'll say that the Chestnut is in good hands.

He's another local...and somebody I might sell a slab to.  I like the dust and noise of the outdoor sawing. That inside work just gets too tedious for me.


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 23, 2007)

The Haddon Lumbermaker came in the mail today. First impressions--GEEZ that's fast shipping. 

Then, complete satisfaction with the quality of materials and workmanship--especially like the "made in usa" allen wrench and the "tobacco bag" for the screws and such. Quite thorough instruction book/manual and it's printed in USA too. Oh, I wound up bidding one off on ebay for $73 plus 11 shipping. They sell them all day long for $85 plus 11. So i did save a coupla bucks. 

Fine piece of equipment--so far. Now do I drill my bar or Jed Clamp-it? Think I'll clamp it and see how that works. I've heard that bar drilling is usually a challenge.

Going to order rip chain now...

NOW how do I get out of work early to go to the woods? :rockn:


----------



## 00juice (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a haddon that I got on ebay also. When he started selling them, he had about 15 available in bids starting at $40. So, 12 people bid, and we all got them for $40 plus $11 shipping. The haddon, has 3 set screws to hold the bar in place. You tighten two set screws then tighten up the third. When you tighten the the third, the first two end up loose because the casting flexes. So you tighten the first two, and the the third goes loose. This just keeps repeating. If you keep tightening, eventually you will snap the casting. The first time I used it, The set screws slipped on the bar, and I ended up with a brand new chain in the casting. No Good! I was eventually able to make sure that the casting was wedged against the saws dogs, and it wouldn't slip. I would recommend drilling a bar and bolting it onto the bar. That is what i am now going to do. I have only used my haddon one day, and I hope to have it out again soon! but only after I drill my barand bolt it on. Hope this saves you from toasting a new chain.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 23, 2007)

WadePatton said:


> NOW how do I get out of work early to go to the woods? :rockn:



Grab your keys, then pull the fire alarm.


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd try that, but it's my place and The Wife wouldn't be impressed. Did I say "my" place--um it's OUR place.

Juice-- I saw you say that you lost a chain in another post, so I was double cautious on the mounting. Didn't want to take the time to drill the bar and thought I might better figger out exactly where I wanted the holes.

So I carried some blue loctite with me. And was careful as to how much tension I put on the set screws. ACTUALLY, I have a torque driver that I could use...if I could find it.

No slippage yet and I've moved the mount. I've just been tinkering with some fresh blowdown poplar. Looks like I'm going to get five 6' cuts out of the good wood. The first 12' or so is funky. 

Have Bailey's rip chain on order. Refiled to 20 on my regular chain. Might go to 15 next, but probably won't go much further... the chain is too fresh to burn up changing file angles.

SO MUCH wood out there! I've got scads of sassafras blowdowns just dying (whoops already dead) to be sawed.

Think I may try a small "log and post" type building per Procut.


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 25, 2007)

Found Mr. Perry at his lakeside home. His other home is a mile away.

SO I found that INDEED he has an 088 and bigarsebar. He does slab some mighty large wood. He does NOT use a jig or mill. 

Freehand baby! And does a fine job of it.

More later, burning daylight right now.


----------



## WadePatton (Mar 27, 2007)

*Freehand "milling"*

I suppose it's more of a freecut RIP when done without a guiding mechanism.

Mr. Perry has a cabin filled with superb furniture that he built. Many pieces from his hand-ripped slabs. Quite impressive. He split that 54" x 11' red oak log with his chainsaw and took it to a mill in bite size chunks. I missed it.

And Mr. Perry is no young bull-of-the-woods. He's in his early 70's. He has a 2171 and a 088. He's had to rebuild the 088 once-air leak at crankseal--$500. He says he'll buy a Husky next time.

Rips freehand with standard chain and angles too. He tried rip chain once, didn't think it made a big difference.

I hope to get my wife up there to see his work and take a camera so I can share some with yall. Walnut, Cherry, Sassafras, White and Red Oak, Cedar (ERJ), Butternut, Cypress, Maple and other species I'm sure made into everything from basins to beds.

I find lack of a fixture and standard chain food for thought.


----------

